# Razer Lachesis wird beim Booten nicht erkannt, usw.



## aficionado (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir gestern die Razer Lachesis gegönnt und habe mit der Maus leider Probleme.

Die Maus wurde ordnungsgemäß am USB 2.0 Port des Mainboards angeschlossen, die aktualisierten Treiber (1.10) und die neueste zur Verfügung stehende Firmware (1.91) installiert. Soweit so gut. Beim Konfigurieren der Maus kam es dann zur ersten Überraschung, nach dem ca. 3. Profil wurde die Firmware nicht mehr erkannt (N/A) und somit mußte ich wieder von vorne anfangen. Das wäre ja noch zu verkraften gewesen, aber schon beim Spiel Left 4 Dead der nächste Hammer: als ich mit meinen Kumpels auf Zombiejagd ging und Gegner quasi mit der zweiten Maustaste auf Distanz halten wollte, blieb diese Position (Abwehr mit der MG) einfach stehen, ich konnte nicht mehr schießen und mußte zusehen, wie dann der Tank alle aufmischte, ohne im Kampf entscheidend eingreifen zu können. Nach etlichen Sekunden (ca. 20) war es vorbei und ich konnte wieder feuern.

Seit heute hat sich ein neues Problem hinzugesellt: die Maus wird beim Booten nicht mehr erkannt, dass heißt, ich muß sie nach dem Bootvorgang zuerst vom USB-Port abstecken und dann wieder anstecken. Das passiert immer dann, wenn der PC vom Netzteil mittels Kippschalter vollends ausgeschaltet wird über Nacht und am nächsten Tag also gebootet wird. 

Mir kommt auch so vor, als wenn die Maustasten unter dem Scrollrad auch nicht immer das machen, was sie sollten. Nach jedem neuen Booten muß man die Geschwindigkeit des Mauszeigers neu einstellen... 

Hat jemand von euch die selben Probleme schon gehabt bzw. hat sie? Das eine oder andere Problem wäre sicher zu beheben, nur die Sache mit dem Booten verstehe ich nicht. Gut, die Maus ist äußerst sensibel, gerade beim Schreiben fällt mir auf, dass der Mauszeiger "wandert"...

Alles schön und gut, aber solche Probleme hatte ich mit meiner Logitech MX-518 nicht. Und um den Preis sollte man schon was verlangen können, schließlich rühmt sich ja Razer quasi die Maus "von Spielern und für Spieler" zu bauen... Wenn man beim System die Option Maus nimmt, dann ist die Razer auch nicht vorhanden, sondern ein veralterter Microsoft Treiber und sie wird nur als HUD-kompatible Maus angegeben.

Anzumerken sei auch, dass ich mir gestern das Logitech Illuminated Keyboard gekauft habe und dieses mit dem Setpoint 4.70 von Logitech betrieben wird... Kann es sein, dass die Lachesis auch damit Probleme hat?

Ihr seht also: Fragen über Fragen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja behilflich sein, ansonsten wird die Maus zurückgegeben und ich kehre zu Logitech zurück und nimm mir die G9...

Ach ja, was noch zu beobachten war: seitdem ich die Razer betreibe, kackt mir des öfteren der Internet Explorer und der Media Player ab...


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (24. Februar 2009)

Naja ich hatte son ein ähnliches Problem mal mit einer Tastatur aber da lag es daran das der Treiber nicht vista X64 Kompatibel waren und dadurch hatte ich auch öfters blue screens vielleicht hilft dir das weiter! vielleicht ist selbst die neues Firmware nicht kompatibel!
MFG


----------



## aficionado (24. Februar 2009)

Aja, das habe ich vergessen anzumerken: ich nutze Windows XP 32-Bit...


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (24. Februar 2009)

Naja ok dann wird es schwierig einen treiber zu finden der dort nicht läuft!
dann weiß ich nicht weiter tut mir leid hab zwar auch eine Razer Maus aber die muckt nicht so rum außer du hast vielleicht so ein ganz klattes Mauspad? weil das hatte ich auch mal und da hat meine immer rumgezickt beim zocken und seit dem ich eins von Razer hab nicht mehr!
MFG


----------



## aficionado (24. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, auch daran kann es nicht liegen, denn ich habe mir zur Lachesis eine Goliathus Pad von Razer gekauft...


----------



## Uziflator (24. Februar 2009)

Du hast nicht vielleicht ein AM2+  Board mit der SB600, oder?


----------



## Joey (25. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Du hast nicht vielleicht ein AM2+  Board mit der SB600, oder?


*hust*^^






> Mir kommt auch so vor, als wenn die Maustasten unter dem Scrollrad auch nicht immer das machen, was sie sollten. Nach jedem neuen Booten muß man die Geschwindigkeit des Mauszeigers neu einstellen...



yep 


nach circa jedem zehnten mal booten muss ich sie entfernen und wieder reinstöpseln , auch nach neustem Firmware update..

ansonsten is das teil scho krass, grade in online shootern . aber diese Problemchen nerven wirklich tierisch


----------



## Joey (25. Februar 2009)

uzi , was hats denn mit der sb600 und dem am2+ board undso aufsich plz ?


----------



## Fabian (26. Februar 2009)

Nimm vielleicht mal einen anderen USB Port,hatte das gestern auch mehrmals.


----------



## Joey (26. Februar 2009)

hab 4 extra usb-s nach aussen geschliffen
^^


----------



## aficionado (26. Februar 2009)

Tja, mich plagt die Lachesis nicht mehr, habe sie gestern zurückgegeben und bin quasi wieder bei Logitech gelandet und habe mir die G9 genommen.

Mit Logitech hatte ich noch nie Probleme, und die G9 hat mich auch nicht enttäuscht. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Maus, vor allem taugt mir auch die Menüführung, das sitzt, wenn man da was ändert, da gibts keine Bootprobleme, die Maus wird gleich am USB-Port erkannt, da laggt nichts in den Shootern, da friert nichts ein...

Ich will Razer und vor allem die Lachesis per se nicht schlechtreden, aber für mich war die Maus eine einzige Enttäuschung. Da kann die Firma noch so mit ihren etablierten Gamern werben und noch so viel in die Werbung stecken. Was nützt es, wenn doch etliche mit dem Teil ihre liebe Müh und Not haben...

Ich hoffe, die G9 wird mich ähnlich gut begleiten, wie mein alter Haudegen MX-518, die ja als "Ersatzmaus" nach wie vor ein unermüdlicher Zeitgenosse ist...

Wollte halt mal was neues ausprobieren, war wohl nichts. Beglückwünschen kann ich jedenfalls all jene, wo die Lachesis rockt. Mich wird Razer definitiv nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## gharbi_sam (9. März 2009)

@ aficionado

Schade das deine erste erfahrung mit Razer so schlecht war...

Ich tippe mal die maus war defekt...

Ich habe auch die Lachesis mit dem Razer Exactmat, und zusammen sind die einfach geil

Ich habe auch den 1.10 Driver und 1.91 Firmware, und die maus laüft perfekt unter Vista x64.

Das problem mit dem booten wo mann die maus entnehmen und wieder reinschtecken musste hatte ich auch, da hab ich beim bios so ne einstellung gefunden, um USB geräte vom betriessytem erkennen zu lassen (weiss jetzt nicht so genau wie die einstellung hiess...), seitdem überhaupt kein problem mehr

Hoffe das kann vielleicht jemand anderen helfen


----------



## marcus_snake (11. Mai 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Du hast nicht vielleicht ein AM2+ Board mit der SB600, oder?


 
So da ich das gleiche Problem habe und ein MSI K9A2Platinum AM2+ mit SB600 würd ich gerne wissen wollen was es auf sich hat mit der South Bridge den ich will die Lachesis behalten vor allem weil es meine erste Razer ist.


----------

